# Brown shoes with a grey suit?



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Watching North By Northwest, Cary Grant is wearing brown shoes with a grey suit in the train station soon after that UN guy is killed. Is that acceptable? I always thought it was only black shoes with grey.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

It's a very common classic combination, endorsed by many on the forum from what I've read. Shades of grey and shades of brown will/won't work but, in general, and at all but the most formal events, yes!


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

It's absolutely acceptable: Gray goes well with just about all the brown colorways, including oxblood (cordovan), London tan, mahogany, merlot, and so on.

In one of the coffee-table sized books w/ color photos about JFK that I used to leaf through in my college library (I was studying his clothes while I was supposed to be studying) I recall seeing a shot of him in his famous rocker in the Oval Office, wearing what appears to be a bespoke very dark gray flannel 2pc, 2btn suit with pale chalkstripes, and a pair of highly shined cordovan-toned bals (and a white pocket square too, IIRC). It's a superb, polished look, and is as top-hole now as it was 45 years ago.


----------



## spielerman (Jul 21, 2007)

PJC in NoVa said:


> It's absolutely acceptable: Gray goes well with just about all the brown colorways, including oxblood (cordovan), London tan, mahogany, merlot, and so on.
> 
> In one of the coffee-table sized books w/ color photos about JFK that I used to leaf through in my college library (I was studying his clothes while I was supposed to be studying) I recall seeing a shot of him in his famous rocker in the Oval Office, wearing what appears to be a bespoke very dark gray flannel 2pc, 2btn suit with pale chalkstripes, and a pair of highly shined cordovan-toned bals (and a white pocket square too, IIRC). It's a superb, polished look, and is as top-hole now as it was 45 years ago.


Yes done all the time. Shows style class, and the best in terms of taste.

Try it an you will like it.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

spielerman said:


> Yes done all the time. Shows style class, and the best in terms of taste.
> 
> Try it an you will like it.


I think this is the pic of JFK I was thinking of (I was describing it from memory).

This is kind of small and my monitor's not that great, but maybe someone can find a better version:

https://www.humanillnesses.com/original/images/hdc_0001_0001_0_img0007.jpg


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Well, I still won't wear it, doesn't look right to me, though I guess I'll forgive those who I see doing it.


----------



## jar2574 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes. It's acceptable.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

why does this question always come up? there are about two dozen threads started on this question. search it.

brown shoes go with grey suits period.

if you dont like it, dont wear it. stick to black . dont ask us.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Brian13 said:


> why does this question always come up?


Because some of us don't expect that other members have such a nasty disposition.

BTW, do a search, you'll see there hasn't been such agreement over the issue in the past.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

hehe. nasty. sure. to you i will be. why? because i feel to.

agreement?
you ask if brown with grey is acceptable. 
everyone *besides you* say it is acceptable thus far in this thread.

again i say...go where your black shoes !


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Please, tell me that English is not your first language.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

english is not. now go where dem blackies.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

oh also, it shouldnt be too hard to beat me at an argument then, huh?
since english is not.

why then, 
do you resort to _ad hominen_? 
lol
nuff said.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Another vote for brown shoes here.

I really do not like black shoes. They are tired and they are boring. What color combinations do not warrant brown shoes? Navy, tan, olive, grey, the list goes on and on. Even with black pants ill often wear dark burgundy shoes in liu of black.

MrR


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

It's not just acceptable...it's _delicious._:icon_smile_kisses:


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Brian13 said:


> oh also, it shouldnt be too hard to beat me at an argument then, huh?
> since english is not.
> 
> why then,
> ...


Not ad hominem - well, not an argument anyways. I was simply making sure that the mistakes weren't irreverence for the language.

Do a search as you suggested. At least one other has held my view in the past (an Englishman no less). BTW, I was asking for an opinion on the matter, not making a ruling. The only thing I stated as binding is that you brought a nasty disposition with yourself.


----------



## Thurston (Aug 17, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> Watching North By Northwest, Cary Grant is wearing brown shoes with a grey suit in the train station soon after that UN guy is killed. Is that acceptable? *I always thought it was only black shoes with grey.*


Whether you like the look or not, I find it hard to believe that you have nearly 800 posts and have never seen the concept of wearing brown shoes with a gray suit discussed.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Thurston said:


> Whether you like the look or not, I find it hard to believe that you have nearly 800 posts and have never seen the concept of wearing brown shoes with a gray suit discussed.


I may have seen it, but I certainly don't recall seeing it.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

sure, my english is my problem.

your 'tact' or 'discretion' or lack thereof, is yours. 

(i dont go confronting others or put them on the spot , on their poor usage of language . please . even i know better than that)


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Brian13 said:


> your 'tact' or 'discretion' or lack thereof, is yours.
> 
> (i dont go confronting others or put them on the spot , on their poor usage of language . please . even i know better than that)


"hehe. nasty. sure. to you i will be. why? because i feel to." - Brian13.

Preceded by
"there are about two dozen threads started on this question. search it."
and
"if you dont like it, dont wear it. stick to black . dont ask us."


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

ok ok .
shake hands. be friends. lets reconcile.
we are both gentlemen we dont have to continue this.

_sheesh_


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Brian13 said:


> ok ok .
> shake hands. be friends. lets reconcile.
> we are both gentlemen we dont have to continue this.
> 
> _sheesh_


I'm with you, reconciling and sheesh both. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> At least one other has held my view in the past (an Englishman no less). BTW, I was asking for an opinion on the matter, not making a ruling.


Nothing wrong with that. In fact, I find "binding" pronouncements to be both limiting and boring (along with a slew of other adjectives). On the other hand, uncovering others' opinions and starting a discussion is what makes this board so fun and interesting.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

In fact, in the spirit of the "discussion" I just mentioned, I'll explain myself:

Dark brown with dark gray works very well for me because it is different from the norm, but it is not so bold or shocking that it calls unnecessary attention to itself. On their own, these colors are basically conservative, classic, and classy; together, they are a fun (if somewhat subdued) combination of class and playfulness. It's like the charcoal suit with the dark, dusky purple windowpane: those who notice will usually nod with approval, even if it isn't for them. It's out of the ordinary, but it isn't a desperate cry of self-centeredness.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

For whatever reason I have never been able to bring myself to put on a pair of brown shoes with a grey suit or grey pants. It just doesn't look good to me when I see other people doing it. To me black shoes just seem to go with grey. I guess it's just personal preference.

Cruiser


----------



## ebnewman (Jul 18, 2007)

I understand that it may not look right to every eye. How about trying a lighter grey with a london tan? Or a cognac colored shoe? It livens things up a bit. If that's not conservative enough go with a very dark brown or an oxblood as suggested earlier, hard to go wrong.

But if you simply, absolutely have to have black you can't go wrong. . .


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

I have to vote yes on brown shoes with grey suits. I wear this combination often. My assistant disagrees. She's of more rigid ilk, inisiting that only black shoes are appropriate with a grey suit.

Will wrote this article last month last month on his blog that was nearly on this topi. It was brown shoes with navy suits. I think the principles apply here too. It was excellent IMHO: Don't Step On My Brown Suede Shoes.

Glad to see that Marlinspike and Brian laid down their arms. I was afraid that that I was over at SF for a moment.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

ebnewman makes an important point. Some shades of brown go with some shades of grey. If you've always bought your brown shoes to go with khakis and always bought grey trousers to go with black shoes, you may find your actual mileage varying. Brown and grey can look terrific together - or not so much, depending.
Grey suit and black shoes is always going to work - nothing subjective about it. Maybe a little boring, but always safe.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

I think it's a great look if you have the stones to pull it off.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Teacher said:


> It's not just acceptable...it's _delicious._:icon_smile_kisses:


I agree.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Francisco D'Anconia said:


> Will wrote this article last month last month on his blog that was nearly on this topi. It was brown shoes with navy suits. I think the principles apply here too. It was excellent IMHO: Don't Step On My Brown Suede Shoes.


To me, navy is different from gray. To me, navy looks much better with brown than with black. It always seemed to my eye that black shoes are to be worn with pants of shades of gray (which includes black), and brown shoes are to be worn with every color that isn't a shade of gray.


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

marlinspike said:


> To me, navy is different from gray. To me, navy looks much better with brown than with black. It always seemed to my eye that black shoes are to be worn with pants of shades of gray (which includes black), and brown shoes are to be worn with every color that isn't a shade of gray.


As you like it. I'll continue wearing brown shoes with grey suits. One of my favoirtes will continue to be a medium grey suit with a pair of brown suede double monks.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> To me, navy is different from gray. To me, navy looks much better with brown than with black. It always seemed to my eye that black shoes are to be worn with pants of shades of gray (which includes black), and brown shoes are to be worn with every color that isn't a shade of gray.


But aren't you now changing the discussion from _suits_ to _trousers _('pants')? 

I think with an odd jacket and grey trousers of whatever hue brown shoes are almost the 'rule'. 

With a grey _suit _it's a different matter. I would suggest brown is acceptable (indeed almost to be preferred) for the lighter shades of grey in less than formal contexts. I' m not so sure about brown with charcoal, and would stick to black for business and more formal events.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Trimmer said:


> But aren't you now changing the discussion from _suits_ to _trousers _('pants')?


A little bit, but I think everything centers around the trousers. They decide the shirt, the combination decides the jacket. So, if the jacket goes with the trousers than the shoes have to go with both.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Do a search, because I recall a lot of threads about this very subject (one of them was started by me). Bottom line...the right colored brown shoe looks great with grey (look into AE "Chili" or "Chesnut"). I suggest a blucher, as it would be more versatile to wear with slacks/blazer/sports coat.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Trimmer said:


> I think with an odd jacket and grey trousers of whatever hue brown shoes are almost the 'rule'.


Not with me. I just think brown shoes do not look good with grey whether it be a suit or pants. In fact, I rarely ever see this combination in my day to day life and when I do it is usually a guy who wears the same brown wingtips every day with everything. But then again I do not live in a part of the country that is known for "sophisticated" dress and I'm sure tastes are different in some place like New York City or similar locale.

Cruiser


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Brown rocks with grey! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> Not with me. I just think brown shoes do not look good with grey whether it be a suit or pants. In fact, I rarely ever see this combination in my day to day life and when I do it is usually a guy who wears the same brown wingtips every day with everything. But then again I do not live in a part of the country that is known for "sophisticated" dress and I'm sure tastes are different in some place like New York City or similar locale.
> 
> Cruiser


Manton states quite categorically "Black shoes are not worn with odd jackets but only with suits." (page 141) He favours "medium-grey flannel" trousers with odd jackets (page 136). I would go with that, and with the wearing of brown shoes with lighter shade of grey suits.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Trimmer said:


> Manton states quite categorically "Black shoes are not worn with odd jackets but only with suits." (page 141)


As much as I love manton -- and I really do -- he disagrees with me and quite a lot of other people on this point. I wear black shoes with odd pants all the time.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

Teacher said:


> As much as I love manton -- and I really do -- he disagrees with me and quite a lot of other people on this point. I wear black shoes with odd pants all the time.


I was just thinking about English school uniform rules. Grey trousers are a pretty universal requirement. When worn with a blazer - usually black, blue or red - black shoes seem to be the norm. When worn with a tweed jacket I think it's more likely to be brown. With Sunday (grey) suits you just wore your best shoes - brown or black.


----------



## reubencahn (Mar 28, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> To me, navy is different from gray. To me, navy looks much better with brown than with black. It always seemed to my eye that black shoes are to be worn with pants of shades of gray (which includes black), and brown shoes are to be worn with every color that isn't a shade of gray.


Funny, I've always felt the opposite. I generally don't like brown shoes with navy suits. It seems too attention grabbing. Even with gray, I think the shade of grey and the shade of brown matter. I don't think every brown shoe goes with every grey suit. I also think black shoes are generally underappreciated on these boards. There seems at times a sort of group think that you can't be well dressed if you wear black shoes with your suits.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

> Manton states quite categorically "Black shoes are not worn with odd jackets but only with suits." (page 141) He favours "medium-grey flannel" trousers with odd jackets (page 136). I would go with that


Cruiser states even more categorically "I don't like brown shoes with grey pants and I have nothing against black shoes with odd jackets." (page 1 of this thread) I will go with that. :icon_smile:

Of course if Manton wants to pay for my clothes I will wear them however he wants me to wear them; however, to date he has not offered.

In all seriousness though, where I live black shoes are far more common with both suits and odd jackets than are brown shoes. Brown shoes tend to be worn primarily with tan and brown clothes, with black shoes with grey, navy, and black. Maybe it's just what you are used to, but the fact is that if I put on a pair of brown shoes with a grey suit nine out of ten of the people I encounter during the day will think I don't know how to match my apparel.

Cruiser


----------



## Thurston (Aug 17, 2006)

I'll go either way with gray and probably actually wear black shoes a bit more than brown. Blue trousers are another matter entirely though. Black shoes with blue pants make me think "policeman" or "security guard". I'm not knocking those professions; I just don't aspire to their uniforms. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kidkim2 (May 31, 2004)

As a child of the U.S. lower middle class, I grew up with an aversion to brown shoes with navy or grey. I suspect this was anxiety-based: we worried that people might think we had no black shoes to wear!

Now I know better. Brown goes beautifully with both navy and grey. And not just brown shoes: ties, pocket squares, shirts--the works!


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Thurston said:


> I'll go either way with gray and probably actually wear black shoes a bit more than brown. Blue trousers are another matter entirely though. Black shoes with blue pants make me think "policeman" or "security guard". I'm not knocking those professions; I just don't aspire to their uniforms. :icon_smile_wink:


I prefer cordovan colored shoes with navy trousers, although I do wear brown on occasion.


----------



## landho (Sep 26, 2007)

Adrian Brody's character in _The Darjeeling Limited_ wore an awesome brown belt with his gray suit, and it would be easy to imagine shoes of the same color completing the outfit.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> Maybe it's just what you are used to, but the fact is that if I put on a pair of brown shoes with a grey suit nine out of ten of the people I encounter during the day will think I don't know how to match my apparel.


There's an important point here I suspect. Because brown and grey is all about elegance and distinction, I think you really need to be very careful to match the right brown shoes with the right brown belt and, of course, the right suit. It tends to work better (rather obivously) on more tailored, less boxy, clothing and when using higher-end options.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Rossini said:


> There's an important point here I suspect. Because brown and grey is all about elegance and distinction, I think you really need to be very careful to match the right brown shoes with the right brown belt and, of course, the right suit. It tends to work better (rather obivously) on more tailored, less boxy, clothing and when using higher-end options.


I think most people tend to dress in accordance with the standards in the community in which they live. It really doesn't matter how finely, or properly, dressed on is; if it isn't recognized as such by the people around you then you really aren't dressed like you may think. It's all about perception. For example, a guy in a $3000 bespoke suit wearing cowboy boots and hat may be very elegant in Ft. Worth or Nashville but something of a joke in New York or Chicago. Conversely, a trim fit suit with sleek Italian shoes might not be perceived to be as elegant or well dressed by the man on the street in Ft. Worth or Nashville as he would be in New York or Chicago.

That's why I emphasized that "in my community" you don't see many folks wearing brown shoes with grey suits or pants, unless of course it is the guy who only owns a pair of brown wingtips that he wears with everything. Most of the people just don't think of brown and grey as going together very well. It may well be a learned thing, but I do know that I personally just don't think it looks good which means that when I see it I won't think of it as being as well dressed as someone wearing black shoes with their grey suit.

And speaking of black shoes with odd jackets, I happened to run across an episode of a British comedy on public TV last night called "As Time Goes By" or something like that, and couldn't help but notice that all three male characters featured in the show were wearing black shoes with odd jackets. Not only that but one was wearing a Navy blazer which I could have sworn I read in this forum that men didn't wear in England, but maybe I'm just imagining that.

Cruiser


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Check out page 59 of the Fall 2007 Ben Silver catalogue. Simply smashing matching of grey trousers with C&J Downing brogues in burgundy.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> It's all about perception. For example, a guy in a $3000 bespoke suit wearing cowboy boots and hat may be very elegant in Ft. Worth or Nashville but something of a joke in New York or Chicago.
> Cruiser


I am not sure that combo would be "elegant" anywhere. Anywhere that finds that combo acceptable is probably not big on using them sissy words like "elegant" when describing by Jesus real men!

I agree with what you are getting at, but do not confuse "acceptable" with "elegant" or "classy" or similar adjectives. The whole hat and boot thing is about being over the top. It is basically cowboy bling.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> And speaking of black shoes with odd jackets, I happened to run across an episode of a British comedy on public TV last night called "As Time Goes By" or something like that, and couldn't help but notice that all three male characters featured in the show were wearing black shoes with odd jackets. Not only that but one was wearing a Navy blazer which I could have sworn I read in this forum that men didn't wear in England, but maybe I'm just imagining that.


Yes, England is different - black shoes are much more common especially in older generations. And, yes, Navy blazers are worn, just not so much in the American style with Khakis and button-downs.

I am reminded of the tongue-in-cheek song by The Streets about two nations divided by a common language in which it is concluded:

"_But the difference is language
Are just the bits you got wrong
'Cause we were the ones who invented the language_"

:icon_smile: None of us believe it of course. :icon_smile:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Photos help advance an argument. I'll see your brown shoes with grey suit, and raise you suede:


















I'm pretty much a Trad, though, and we're well-known for pushing the boundaries...


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Photos help advance an argument. I'll see your brown shoes with grey suit, and raise you suede:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice look patrick, really like the substantial cuffs as well. Why anyone would opt to pair black shoes with a grey suit is beyond me.

MrR


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> Photos help advance an argument. I'll see your brown shoes with grey suit, and raise you suede:
> 
> I'm pretty much a Trad, though, and we're well-known for pushing the boundaries...


Yeah, I think it must be a hardcore trad thing. To me, that just solidifies that gray goes with black (I like that you tied the shoes in with the tie though, but I think that color tie with a gray suit doesn't go, which is why you need black shoes), though I can see how its a trad look.


----------



## Isak (Oct 26, 2003)

In my eyes it depends on the situation. I think a grey suit looks great with brown shoes but I wouldn't wear them to formal situations. The same with monk shoes, I find the law sector a little too conservative to be adventurous as an associate.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Please keep in mind that I don't think anyone is suggesting that there is anything wrong with wearing brown shoes with a grey suit, at least I'm not. I'm just saying that I think that most people that you encounter during the course of a day will think that your shoes are mismatched with your suit. The average man on the street will not be aware of the fact that persons who are knowledgable about sartorial matters consider this to be an elegant or sophisticated look. 

For example, I'm an amateur astronomer, something in which very few people have an interest. My most expensive telescope is an exquisite hand made 94 mm apochromatic refractor that would not be very impressive to the average person. Only someone who is knowledgable in this field would recognize it's value by comparison to a much cheaper dept. store telescopes. It would be like someone not knowing the difference in a Brionni suit and the cheapest suit from Men's Wearhouse.

I think this happens quite often in sartorial issues. People who read and post here know all the rules and try to follow them; however, you spend your days surrounded by a population that in general doesn't know or care about the rules, the end result being that they simply don't recognize what you recognize about the way you are dressed. 

I know how frustrating this can be because I certainly don't like it when folks think my prized hand made very sophisticated telescope is no different than one bought at a dept. store, but I suspect it's something everyone must deal with in one way or another. 

Cruiser


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> Yeah, I think it must be a hardcore trad thing. To me, that just solidifies that gray goes with black (I like that you tied the shoes in with the tie though, but I think that color tie with a gray suit doesn't go, which is why you need black shoes), though I can see how its a trad look.


The square is _almost_ black...










The story behind this: There's an Italian lady in residence at the rehab where I earn the weekly paycheck. She's always kidding me about dressing in what she considers to be a stodgy, New England style. (She doesn't realize I consider that description a compliment.)

So one day in late September autumn was starting to hit; the leaves were changing; it was finally cool enough to wear this suit. I thought, "I'll give you stodgy," and came up with this.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> I'm just saying that I think that most people that you encounter during the course of a day will think that your shoes are mismatched with your suit.


I have two responses:

1) if they do, they are wrong b/c brown shoes go with grey suits. 
2) everyone is in their own world and in reality only AAAC members look at what shoes other men are wearing. Should the fairer sex take a gander at patricks shoes (assuming she has some style) she will be impressed at what she sees.

MrR


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> Photos help advance an argument. I'll see your brown shoes with grey suit, and raise you suede:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely bonkers: the shoes, the thick socks, and the turn-ups! But I guess that's the American "trad" thing as you say, and vive la difference! :icon_smile:


----------



## naylor (May 31, 2007)

MrRogers said:


> 2) everyone is in their own world and in reality only AAAC members look at what shoes other men are wearing. Should the fairer sex take a gander at patricks shoes (assuming she has some style) she will be impressed at what she sees.


+1

I rarely get comments on my footwear, but it seems like whenever I wear brown shoes with a gray suit a lady in my office will comment on them very favorably, especially when I wear suede like Patrick.

That is absolutely one of my favorite looks.


----------



## Thurston (Aug 17, 2006)

I would never wear anything (in this case a color combination) because those guys on AAAC, SF or wherever think it is sophisticated. That would be asinine. I will, however, be more likely to wear something that _I think looks good_ but goes against conventional wisdom if I have seen that there are others, however removed from my real world, that agree with my opinion. That will absolutely give me confidence.

That's what this is all about: does brown and gray look good _to you_. As to whether it is done out there in the world, yes it is. Hell, my daughter and her peers think fuschia and dark brown go together. I don't like it but it has become a common combination.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

although very nice ensemble and great photo to Patrick above,

no offense, but i dont think those brown shoes go well with that grey suit in that Particular case example.

i do agree a black pair would have been better in the above photo.

however,
brown shoes and grey suits are the more preferred in my eyes over black and grey, especially a darker brown shoe with a darker grey.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Photos help advance an argument. I'll see your brown shoes with grey suit, and raise you suede:


Love it!


----------



## jsherman02 (Oct 9, 2006)

Brown goes with gray....brown goes pretty much with everything outside of black....and sometimes even black. ic12337:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

naylor;649513I rarely get comments on my footwear said:


> OK, but keep in mind that I rarely put on jeans, high top sneakers, white dress shirt, and navy blazer without at least one or two ladies telling me how nice it looks; and most here do not consider that to be a good look. :icon_smile:
> 
> Cruiser


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Like Patrick, I too have been known to wear suede brogues or oxfords in the cinnamon/snuff/tobacco shades with some of my gray suits--particularly several that are midgray or something like a light charcoal, two of which have stripes in tan or rust.

Nobody's ever really remarked on them one way or the other.

As for women and one's choice of menswear, well, I think getting compliments from the fair sex is all fine and good, but one must be careful that this business of dressing to please women not go too far: Let's face it, if we were_ really _dressing to _really _please women we'd all be sporting pastel or jewel-toned ties 12 months a year and we'd be walking around with our bank statements stapled to our lapels.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a growing fondness of brown suede shoes. Looking good, Patrick!

SLIGHTLY off thread....I have a pair of brown suede split-toe bluchers (leather sole). Too casual for a suit? They looks great with all kinds of outfits.l


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Photos help advance an argument. I'll see your brown shoes with grey suit, and raise you suede:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knocked another one out of the park except you seemed to have forgotten to button down your collar.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

PJC in NoVa said:


> Like Patrick, I too have been known to wear suede brogues or oxfords in the cinnamon/snuff/tobacco shades with some of my gray suits--particularly several that are midgray or something like a light charcoal, two of which have stripes in tan or rust.
> 
> Nobody's ever really remarked on them one way or the other.
> 
> As for women and one's choice of menswear, well, I think getting compliments from the fair sex is all fine and good, but one must be careful that this business of dressing to please women not go too far: Let's face it, if we were_ really _dressing to _really _please women we'd all be sporting pastel or jewel-toned ties 12 months a year and we'd be walking around with our bank statements stapled to our lapels.


Or a $500 bill glued to the forehead.


----------



## Tiberias (Sep 25, 2007)

Thurston said:


> I would never wear anything (in this case a color combination) because those guys on AAAC, SF or wherever think it is sophisticated. That would be asinine. I will, however, be more likely to wear something that _I think looks good_ but goes against conventional wisdom if I have seen that there are others, however removed from my real world, that agree with my opinion. That will absolutely give me confidence.
> 
> That's what this is all about: does brown and gray look good _to you_. As to whether it is done out there in the world, yes it is. Hell, my daughter and her peers think fuschia and dark brown go together. I don't like it but it has become a common combination.


I agree. Also, another argument that works well both here and in the real world is historicity; if it's a traditional look, people will recognize it (even if only subconsciously) and will find it to be at least acceptable, even if they feel it's a bit dated.

What I've always wondered about is light brown shoes; what, exactly, do they go with? If shoes are supposed to be lighter than the clothes, saddle tan goes with . . . khaki? Seersucker? I can't think of much that goes with light brown, and yet the Allen Edmonds in Cognac Calf are sitting there calling my name . . .


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

My feeling is brown shoes look better than black with every suit except for the non-controversial black suit.....


----------



## trims (Apr 12, 2007)

naylor said:


> +1
> 
> I rarely get comments on my footwear, but it seems like whenever I wear brown shoes with a gray suit a lady in my office will comment on them very favorably, especially when I wear suede like Patrick.
> 
> That is absolutely one of my favorite looks.


+2

I haven't gotten the suede shoes yet (they're on my list), but I always get positive looks and comments when wearing brown shoes where black would be the norm. This goes for both gray (all shades) and navy suits.

I've relegated black shoes almost entirely to black pants / suits now, unless I'm going for a subdued, somber look if the occasion calls for it.

But there is of course nothing wrong with black shoes for the colors in question, whatever floats your boat.


----------

